# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  بلاتر يشيد بشعب وحكومة جنوب أفريقيا

## العالي عالي

*


*
*منح السويسري جوزيف بلاتر رئيس  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) درجة عالية لجنوب أفريقيا على نجاحها في  استضافة نهائيات كأس العالم، فيما وصف الفوز الصعب الذي حققته إسبانيا على  هولندا في المباراة النهائية الأحد بأنه انتصار لكرة القدم.*

*وأشاد بلاتر خلال المؤتمر  الصحفي الختامي للمونديال في مركز مؤتمرات ساندتون في جوهانسبرغ بشعب  وحكومة جنوب أفريقيا لجميع الضمانات التي حددوها وحققوها".*

*وأضاف بلاتر "أود أن أشيد  بأفريقيا كقارة بعد أن أثبتت أنها قادرة على تنظيم كأس العالم واستضافة  المنافسات الكبرى".*

*ولدى مطالبته بمنح درجة عشرية  لجنوب أفريقيا ، قال بلاتر بعد كأس القارات التي جرت العام الماضي، إنه  يعطي الدولة الأفريقية 7.5 من عشرة، ولكن هذه النسبة ارتفعت الآن.*

*وأشار بلاتر "أود أن أقول الآن  أنهم يستحقون تسعة من عشرة".*

*ورفض بلاتر التعليق على الأداء  الانفعالي للاعبي المنتخب الهولندي خلال الهزيمة في المباراة النهائية  للمونديال أمام أسبانيا (0-1) في سوكر سيتي، وهي المباراة التي شهدت حصول  ثمانية من لاعبي الفريق على بطاقات صفراء بجانب طرد جون هاتينغا.*

*وأشار "لم تكن بالتحديد ما  توقعته من حيث اللعب النظيف داخل الملعب، أخيراً بات لدينا فائز يقدم كرة  قدم جيدة".*

*وفي وقت سابق من المونديال  اعتذر بلاتر (74 عاماً) للمكسيك وإنكلترا على الأخطاء التحكيمية التي تعرضا  لها، ولكنه رفض توجيه اعتذار مماثل لايرلندا بعد خروجها من تصفيات كأس  العالم بسبب لمسة يد واضحة للفرنسي المخضرم تيري هنري.*

*وكذلك رفض بلاتر إبداء رأيه في  أداء الحكم الإنكليزي هوارد ويب الذي أدار المباراة النهائية والذي أشهر  أيضاً خمس بطاقات صفراء في وجه لاعبي إسبانيا.*

*وتابع "كانت مهمة صعبة للغاية  التي تعرض لها الثلاثي التحكيمي داخل الملعب".*

*وكما سبق، طالب بلاتر مشجعي كرة  القدم بتقبل ما أسماه "الجانب البشري" في كرة القدم.*

*وأوضح "هل لعبتنا مثالية، هل  ستكون أفضل لو باتت علمية، تتحكم فيها فقط التكنولوجيا والعلم؟".*

*وألمح "هذه هي كرة القدم، ندرس  جميع التعليقات التي حدثت، نعيش مع أخطاء اللاعبين، أخطاء الحكام، لا أعتقد  أن الكمال موجود في هذا العالم".*

----------

